# "Stock" mufflers.



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I got my hands on an extra set of stock mufflers. I'm going to open them up and clear all the baffles out and weld in a straight pipe and then close the mufflers back up so they look stock. Anybody like this idea? Hate it? and does anyone here have their mufflers deleted? I'm wondering what kind of sound/Loudness level I'm going to end up with. Thanks in advance...


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Hi, Jersey,

I knocked large holes in the babbles of my old stock mufflers.
They have a fiberglass mat packing in them, which I removed.
With the rest of the exhaust stock, they didn't sound much louder than before. 
I replaced them with 2.5in core 18in long bullet glasspacks, and sounded very good.
I put them on after Lt's and x-pipe, and they were very loud, as was the
bullets. I installed Magnaflow #12229 Mufflers, 5x9in 3in core glasspacks
and they sounds great.

Larry


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Thanks. I hope to get just a bit louder. A guy i work with took his mufflers completely off and his 05 mustang sounds alot louder but it's a good sound. and I'm not going to let a 4.6 liter sound better than me. haha


----------

